
Pool Party - Cloud EC2 Computing Made Easy - luccastera
http://poolpartyrb.com/
======
bprater
Appears to be tightly bound to Rails.

------
djhomeless
What a great concept. Too bad its only for Rails...

------
quellhorst
Any details on using MySQL with this?

